
Twitter is finally giving our chronological timelines back - NicoJuicy
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2018/11/01/twitter-is-finally-giving-our-chronological-timelines-back/
======
spdustin
I've seen a number of stories that seem to get this wrong. It's not a new
feature, really. You've been able to toggle off "Show the best Tweets first"
in the "Content" section of the settings of both the web app and mobile
clients for a while now. Turning it off restores the chronological timeline.

This UI experiment seems like it's just giving a one-tap toggle on the header
of your Home timeline, rather than making you go into your profile's settings.

